# Killer deal: new 2010 Look 566 Ultegra....passing it on here



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll post it here first, to the Look people. If no one jumps on it, maybe I'll post it in the "Hot Deals".

I came across this shop owner while inquiring about a new bike for me....I was looking at Cannondale Synapse Carbons, Look 566, and Felt Z, all relaxed geometry bikes. He gave me some nice info while trying to help me out. Among deals he mentioned were a new Look 566 w/Shimano 105 for $2200 (OTD price) and another bike a guy wants to sell privately, a Cannondale Six13 with Campy Record for ~$1800.

Meanwhile, I found myself a different bike this morning, a Synapse Carbon.

He just emailed me saying he's getting in a:
Brand New 2010 Look 566 w/Ultegra, Red and White, that he can let go for $2300 OTD !! 

I believe this bike should retail for ~$3200 + TAX.
His shop info is: Revolution Bike Shop in Encinitas, CA. 706-685-7416 and his name is Joel.

Just passing it on, I am not connected to the shop or deal.
Hope it helps someone!

**


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

something tells me you didn't make an account out of pure good-heartedness just to tell us about a good deal.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> something tells me you didn't make an account out of pure good-heartedness just to tell us about a good deal.




Incredible as it seems, the bike deal is nothing of my account. I logged onto here last week because I just started riding my old steel Centurion again in the past month and wanted to see what was new. I didn't know sheit about current frames and components until I started reading for hours at a time in the past week.

I even bought myself an '09 Cannondale Synapse Carbon because I get addicted to this kind of research and stuff....I study relentlessly. The LOOK 566 was my 2nd choice. I went to 3 bike shops in the last week, rode the Synapse, the Look, the Felt Z35, and a Cannondale 9.5. Before this last week, I didn't know one from the other.

The deal is from the seeds that I sow as I email and talk to knowledgeable people and bike shops. He wanted ME to buy it, but I already pulled the trigger this morning on the Synapse Carbon.

I've never even MET the shop owner...only email conversations where he tried to help me find what I want. It's all good, the deal is there for someone.

Funny, Skyliner, your posts are some of the ones that I read the MOST, as you secured your bike and posted pics!! 

**


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

One post is enough, don't spam the rest of the forum.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

doesn't look like this OP guy is coming back. only here to advertise i guess.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

So I was here reading forums yesterday and today. Reading reviews of equipment 30 minutes after you....even while at work....I'm a dentist. I don't post because I'm a newly returning rider with nothing to add to the forum. I don't ask stupid questions, I use the "Search" function. I have one bike. I don't sell bikes. I don't know the shop owner selling that bike. I tried to help someone out on this excellent site by passing along a good deal that was originally offered to me. Relax skyliner, that's all it is. If no one can use that bike deal it does not affect me one way or the other.


**


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

how about some pics of your new bike?


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Skyliner, I participate in car and motorcycle forums off and on, too, so I understand the problem of people posting things for sale who are not a part of the regular forum. This is the first time I've ever posted a for sale item in my 1st week on a forum. It's just a deal that a shop offered to me, since I was looking. I thought I would contribute and try to help someone else out. I've got no dog in this fight, errr, deal.

I'm at work, but here's a link of the bike I just bought....I took it off my email from Ebay: I hope to get it at my house in a week and enjoy the sport again at new levels.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260618300072&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------

